# BMC SL01 Size question



## jdunning (May 24, 2008)

I'm looking at ordering an '07 SL01 frame and am stuck with the size. I usually ride a 56cm with a 560mm TT and 110 stem. The BMC frames seem to fall on either side of that, the 54 cm has a 550 TT and the 56 has a 570 TT.

I'm 5'-10.5" and 190 lbs, and my measurements are: (in inches)

Inseam: 33.5
Trunk: 25
Forearm: 13.5
Arm: 24.75
Thigh: 23.75
Lower Leg: 21.5
Sternal Notch: 57.75
Total Body Height: 70.5

Any insight from owners would be appreciated, since the sales people are less-than-helpful.

Also, I'm planning on a build with SRAM force, easton EC70 bars and post, EA90 stem, SLR saddle, and DT Swiss 1450 wheels. Should be pretty nice. I'll post a pic when I'm done.

Thanks for your input!

-Josh


----------



## MJH2 (Feb 26, 2007)

jdunning said:


> I'm looking at ordering an '07 SL01 frame and am stuck with the size. I usually ride a 56cm with a 560mm TT and 110 stem. The BMC frames seem to fall on either side of that, the 54 cm has a 550 TT and the 56 has a 570 TT.
> 
> I'm 5'-10.5" and 190 lbs, and my measurements are: (in inches)
> 
> ...


Not that it offers much help, but I just struggled with something similar on a Streetfire. I went with the slightly smaller size, as I'm building the bike for crits. I'd tell you how it turned out, but the bike probably won't be done for a few more weeks.


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a 56 cm frame SL01, the frames on the BMC SL01 run a bit bigger and the bike is more like a 57cm. The stand over (top tube to ground) is 32 1/2 inches. 

I am 5' 11 1/2" at 185# my pants inseam is 32".

My BMC SL01 is a 2004 with 2005 Dura Ace Group, you can see it below under the heading "BMC slo1 2004/2005".

If you have an inseam of 33 1/2 you may want to concider the 58 cm frame.


----------



## jdunning (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! Based on the top tube size, the guys at Competitive Cyclist helped me pick out a 54cm. 

I'll post some pics once it's built.

-jjd


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

i was just gonna say my brother is almost the same size with you.. he ended up with a PHONAK 53/54 team.... that 54 will suit you perfectly.... BMCS run huge!


----------

